# wiggles is home!



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

So we drove 4 hours to Ponchatoula Louisiana to meet Vicki who was fostering wiggles. she has a chuncky chihuahua she rescued a yr ago and a silky terrier. vicki was very nice and wanted us to stay a little while. the second i walked in the door she put wiggles in my arms and we sat down and wiggles never left my lap. she laid there and gave my fingers kisses. love at first site :wub: i asked her why her name wasw wiggles and she said it was because when they got her she was scared of everything and wanted to wiggle right out of ur arms. this was wednesday...now sunday she is a completely transformed dog. total sweet heart! wiggles is not her...so i cant use the name. i dont know what she is but not wiggles. the whle car ride she slept in my lap...everyonce in a while resituating herself...but never wanting to get out of my lap. now we r home and she is a little overwhelmed. pixel is responding the best which is the total opposite i was thinking would happen. paxton just wants to play with her so i have to hold her back a little. and mr brown came bounding towards her and heat butted me in the head. parker just wants to sniff and get it over with lol. now that we have been home afew min she seems to be calming down some and so r the others. she is def. here to stay but it will take some time. i will try to upload some pics...i dont have many yet.

o and names......so joe came up with dexi in the car...due to the demodex mites....i thought possible tula b/c she was in ponchatoula louisiana.....also if she fits in well i also thought of puzzle...and pinkie is still an option. but i still dont have a clue


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I'm glad things seem to be working out. I would def. do a "P" name so she's part of the gang. I don't think Dexi is the way to go as you don't want her named for a disease! LOL

If you want it to be a part of Ponchatoula .... maybe Poncha ??


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm so excited for you! It sounds like she knew you were her mommy. Reminds me of the way it was with Sassy when she came home.

Presley, Prissy, Poppy, Pogo, Promise, Paris, Polly, Pandora


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

o i forgot to mention.....i dont think she is 1 yr old...i think she is more like 3 or 4 .....i will have to see if this was an estimate of an age or not


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

OMG Jamie...she is ADORABLE!!!! I love the little necklace on her!! I'm just now seeing this and had to catch up on the other thread to know what happened. WOW that was fast! Can't think of a better mommy for her. Maybe Pixie? Or is that too close to Pixel? I think she looks like a Pixie. Such a wee might! :wub:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

She is a cutie. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jul 13 2008, 09:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604767


> Oh, I'm glad things seem to be working out. I would def. do a "P" name so she's part of the gang. I don't think Dexi is the way to go as you don't want her named for a disease! LOL
> 
> If you want it to be a part of Ponchatoula .... maybe Poncha ??[/B]


I agree............no names after an illness.......not nice. She is a cutie!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Leave it to a guy to think of naming her after a disease LOL!  Besides, I know you'll have her fixed up in no time. And OMG I LOVE the name Toula! It's so pretty and exotic sounding!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: :wub: what a precious baby :wub: I'm so glad you have her Jaimie, I'm so anxious to watch her grow in your love.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

QUOTE (PreciousPrince @ Jul 13 2008, 09:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604776


> Leave it to a guy to think of naming her after a disease LOL!  Besides, I know you'll have her fixed up in no time. And OMG I LOVE the name Toula! It's so pretty and exotic sounding![/B]





I like Toula also. Maybe you could add a "P": 


Ptoula


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Petula is a cute P name or even Petunia. She's pretty as a flower.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: She is so cute! 
I like Tula! - but am still rooting for a Presley!
I hope she settles in nicely w/the rest of the gang!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

What a cutie!! :wub: :wub: :wub: Congrats on your new addition!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a little doll! I'm so glad you're giving her a home, Jaimie. I'm sure that whatever name you decide on will fit her perfectly.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh I like Petula!!! Ok...change my vote to Petula. Kind of makes me think of the fragrance patchouli, lol. Is she an earthy kind of girl??? LOL :huh: Hmmmmm....Patchouli??? Was just joking at first, but now I kind of like it.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh, she's adorable. Looks like a Priscilla. Congratulations!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

What beautiful big eyes! :wub: She sounds darling and will be a great addition to your brood, whatever you name her! :bysmilie:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

She looks like a sweetie :wub: Jaimie. Congrats! :chili:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im starting to like petula....will see how that works


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

She's an absolute doll! :wub: :wub: Good luck with her name!! :thumbsup:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

AWW! she’s a little sweetheart. i'm so glad you decided to take her in, jaimie. you can give her the best home/care possible.

i love her little necklace. very girly.

and i have to say, i'm lovin the name poppy!! how cute!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

She is adorable!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Jaime, I am SO HAPPY this is working out. She is absolutely adorable! :wub: 

Linda


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I agree. Petula and call her Tula or Pet. You really should have a "P" name, Jaime. You are so kind to take in a rescue with all you have now. :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations! Wiggles is a doll!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

She's so cute and I know she'll be a pampered beautiful addition to your family of fluffs. Lucky you for getting her and lucky her because you got her. She couldn't be in a better home.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

How wonderful that you have taken her under your wings and give her all the TLC she deserves. ..........I am partial to the name Prissy if you insist on a "p" name.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Petula seems different enough from Parker, Pixel and Paxton.


----------



## phoxxymaltese (Jan 6, 2007)

Awwwww..welcome home precious! Jamie, I am so happy for you. I'm looking forward to seeing this cutie pie grow up. You have a heart of gold. :wub: 

ITA with everyone else..I think she needs a "P" name.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

She is real cutie. I also love Petula.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Congrats!!! Jaimie I am so happy you have her. She couldn't ask for a better mommy. It will be wonderful to watch her blossom before our eyes.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

100% PRECIOUS :wub: . P names are hard - Pandora , Perdita ( from 101 Dalmations ) , Pansy ,Precious and Pixie . Sarah


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm so happy to see that she has gone to such a fabulous home! 

Can't wait to watch her grow and flourish into a beautiful healthy little girl :wub2:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Jamie, She is precious~~~~I love the way she responded to you! It seems she became a part of your family immediately!! I'll bet she is thinking,"Oh, Mommy, I love it here"!!!! Thank you so much for the pictures.....I love her little face. With your loving care and all the P's welcoming here, she is in heaven. No more restless nights in a cage and more love than she could ever imagine!!!!


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

How about Pilar...it's Spanish for "pillar of strength". I like Ptoula too!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I am so happy for you Jaimie. She looks pretty cute. She will fit right in soon. Probably be the top dog...... CONGRATS on getting her. :wub:


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Congrats Jaimie!She is a doll baby


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

She's a cutie pootie. Stick with a P name so she will fell part of the pack. Definitely don't name her Dexi or whatever after the disease, no one wants to be reminded of mites.


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh Jaime, she is just precious. What a happy little life she will have now that she is in your care. :wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

PETULA IS A CUTE NAME , :thmbup: I JUST THOUGHT I WOULD THROW MY TWO CENTS IN .


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Oh Jaimie!!! I am so glad to see that precious baby finally home were she belongs. I hope that she had a good first night. I just thought it was hilarious when I read that CB head butt you....LOL!!!! I am sure you didn't find it so funny. Parker is simply used to welcoming new members at this point.

I think you will know when the right name fits this precious, pretty little baby. I am excited to be able to watch her flourish in your loving home. And, she is just absolutely so stinking cute!!! :wub:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... I am so out of the loop here on SM that i didnt even know you were getting a new addition! 
The pics are adorable... and i'm glad everything is working out smoothly! Congrats Jaimie! :chili:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

She looks like such a little sweetheart! :wub: I really like unique names so Petula gets my vote.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

She looks so sweet. I like Petula....and Pooka....and Pumpkin....and........Powder (it's white)  
...and another one of my favorite malts...Posie! Then there's Princess, Precious or Pringle

I'm so glad things seem to be going well with the introductions - that's a biggie!

Keep the pictures coming :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

She is adorable I'm glad the kids weren't standoffish. Jaime I really think you should start a competition with Sarah.  Let see who wins in fluff count.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (kathym @ Jul 14 2008, 07:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=604942


> PETULA IS A CUTE NAME , :thmbup: I JUST THOUGHT I WOULD THROW MY TWO CENTS IN .[/B]



I'm really liking Petula, too. And Jaimie if you want it to be associated with Ponchatoula, you could spell it Petoula....


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Jamie!!

I'm so glad that "wiggles" is home! You are so wonderful for going to get her! She is a doll! 


Leslie


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Congratulations on your new little girl! She's adorable, and I'm sure she's thrilled to have such a wonderful home.
Petula is a cute name!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

She's adorable & I love her big beautiful eyes. :wub: What a lucky girl to get you for a mommie.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I vote for Petula too! I always liked Petula Clark.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

She's adorable, she has beautiful eyes :wub: :wub:


----------



## Natures Encore (Jun 1, 2008)

She is just precious, Jaime. Congratulations. Here are some more suggestions (not that you don't have enough already . . .lol):

Payton
Paris
Patience
PERSEPHONE 
PHAEDRA 
PHILA (Greek for "Loving")
PHILOMENA (Greek for "Greatly Loved")
PHOEBE (Sparkling, Brilliant)
PHOENIX
PIPER
POLOMA (Choctaw for "Bow")
PELOMA (Spanish for "Dove") Pronounced PE (PAY) LOMA (ROMA) with an almost "B" sound on the P
Paige
Pavani (Hindi for "Wind")
Peoni (Flower)
Petula (Latin meaning "Sassy")
Phaedra (Greek for "Bright")
Pippa (means lover of horses, but it's just cute, too)
Placida (Spanish for "Calm")
Paola (Latin for "Small")
Poppi/Poppy
Puakai (Hawaiian for "Ocean Flower")
Precious
Princea (Princess)
Pasha

HTH,

Angela (HEY! "Pangela") :biggrin:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

Petula seems to fit her and i didnt know its meaning...she is sassy at that. she is loaded with mites so i started her treatment today. she is upfront with the P's like she was meant to be there. last night she was growling at them and this morning she is sitting in a bed with paxton. everytime i go up front she waggs her little but and wants to play but doesnt seem to know what toys are. she is adorable! now we just have to work on pottying. she doesnt know not to go in a kennel. and she cried for an hour in the crate. and i found poop and pee in there. so i put her in the bed with all of us and she slept like a baby with no accidents in our bed yay!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Welcome to "Paradise", Miss Petula.....have you ever hit the jackpot!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I agree with Pat 110% - Welcome to Paradise Miss Petula!!!!!!! You've hit the jackpot of love and care!! A family of your very own!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Jul 14 2008, 11:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605094


> Petula seems to fit her and i didnt know its meaning...she is sassy at that. she is loaded with mites so i started her treatment today. she is upfront with the P's like she was meant to be there. last night she was growling at them and this morning she is sitting in a bed with paxton. everytime i go up front she waggs her little but and wants to play but doesnt seem to know what toys are. she is adorable! now we just have to work on pottying. she doesnt know not to go in a kennel. and she cried for an hour in the crate. and i found poop and pee in there. so i put her in the bed with all of us and she slept like a baby with no accidents in our bed yay![/B]


Petula is a great name Jaimie. Hannah didn't seem to know what toys were for either & she carried on something awful the 1st night & ended up in our bed, just little Petula. I'm glad she is doing ok with the rest of the gang now. :aktion033:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Petula is a little sweetheart :wub: I'm so glad that she has a new and wonderful home and will be well loved and spoiled like she should be.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Jul 14 2008, 11:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605094


> Petula seems to fit her and i didnt know its meaning...she is sassy at that. she is loaded with mites so i started her treatment today. she is upfront with the P's like she was meant to be there. last night she was growling at them and this morning she is sitting in a bed with paxton. everytime i go up front she waggs her little but and wants to play but doesnt seem to know what toys are. she is adorable! now we just have to work on pottying. she doesnt know not to go in a kennel. and she cried for an hour in the crate. and i found poop and pee in there. so i put her in the bed with all of us and she slept like a baby with no accidents in our bed yay![/B]


Stupid question since I've never had to deal with them, but, are mites contagious? How long does it take to get rid of them? How do they get them?

I'm so happy she's doing so well!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Jul 14 2008, 01:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605150


> QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Jul 14 2008, 11:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605094





> Petula seems to fit her and i didnt know its meaning...she is sassy at that. she is loaded with mites so i started her treatment today. she is upfront with the P's like she was meant to be there. last night she was growling at them and this morning she is sitting in a bed with paxton. everytime i go up front she waggs her little but and wants to play but doesnt seem to know what toys are. she is adorable! now we just have to work on pottying. she doesnt know not to go in a kennel. and she cried for an hour in the crate. and i found poop and pee in there. so i put her in the bed with all of us and she slept like a baby with no accidents in our bed yay![/B]


Stupid question since I've never had to deal with them, but, are mites contagious? How long does it take to get rid of them? How do they get them?

I'm so happy she's doing so well!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Good question............I was wondering the same thing. Is it just the skin mites or another type of mites? Poor Petula! 

But on a lighter note.....she has hit the "doggie" lotto! A brand new home and family of her very own. :wub:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Jul 14 2008, 12:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605150


> QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Jul 14 2008, 11:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605094





> Petula seems to fit her and i didnt know its meaning...she is sassy at that. she is loaded with mites so i started her treatment today. she is upfront with the P's like she was meant to be there. last night she was growling at them and this morning she is sitting in a bed with paxton. everytime i go up front she waggs her little but and wants to play but doesnt seem to know what toys are. she is adorable! now we just have to work on pottying. she doesnt know not to go in a kennel. and she cried for an hour in the crate. and i found poop and pee in there. so i put her in the bed with all of us and she slept like a baby with no accidents in our bed yay![/B]


Stupid question since I've never had to deal with them, but, are mites contagious? How long does it take to get rid of them? How do they get them?

I'm so happy she's doing so well!
[/B][/QUOTE]

there r different types of mites. the type she has is demodex and this isnt a contagious one. it is hereditary and should never had been bred. it is treated with oral medication until all mites are gone. this can take months and can be expensive. these mites live in the hair follicle and this is why she has some balde patches and has the dicolored fur. one day she will be beautiful when we get rid of all these nasty critters. the receptionist just called back to tell me paxton and petula were playing yay!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Petula is perfect !!! It just sounds so cute for her!! 
You are a angel to little Petula - a true angel!!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Awww, so happy for Petula and for Dr. Jaimie too! What a blessing all around!! :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Jul 14 2008, 01:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605155


> the receptionist just called back to tell me paxton and petula were playing yay![/B]


 :yahoo: Yahoo for Petula and Paxton!! arty: Celebration time!! That was sooooo fast!! And I love the meaning for the name Petula. And here I thought the name was something we made up here on SM! :duh oh:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Congratulations on your new addition. Petula is a cutie and that is a cute name.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

:aktion033: Congratulations! She is absolutely adorable! :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:tender: Oh she is darling! Look at those eyes. She looks like a real sweetie. :wub2:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Jamie... I see that little face and it melts my heart..... what a little doll!.. and what a LUCKY little girl to have found you!!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

QUOTE (saltymalty @ Jul 14 2008, 11:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=605062


> I vote for Petula too! I always liked Petula Clark.[/B]


THAT is exactly who I was thinking of... and I wonder how many people here even know her or recall her.

I met her in 1969, when she toured in Japan, she was so very nice.

I am so VERY happy for Petula that she is in her forever home with the P's!

enJOY!
Melanie
going "Downtown"


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Aww, she is so adorable!! :wub: Congrats on your new baby!! I am so glad she has found you where she will be loved and spoiled.


----------

